# How can be write text on video screen for video format files



## RamSriRam (Aug 8, 2007)

HELLO FRIENDS 

I want to learn how the text displays on the video files while on playing screen 

Like our television medias 

and like some disscussion board forum sites 

Like some website video files 

Is it required any special software or our wondows media player can enable to do that 
Just help me 

Waititng for your replys


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Do you mean when watching a film, and the subtitles appear at the bottom, like if you're watching a French film, and the words at the bottom are in English?

If so, that's normally called Closed Captions. This explains a bit about it:

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-US/library/bb248347.aspx

This has some ideas on where to start:

http://thedesignspace.net/MT2archives/000357.html

Regards

eddie


----------



## RamSriRam (Aug 8, 2007)

I am exactly not mean that but your reply is very usefull one for subtitles and also called as a Captioning. Realy a valuble also thanks for your help 

But my except was I just want to insert or give some name like Ram or Sri like (10 letters maximum) at the corner of the video screen or any where on the side of the playing video screen 

Will you help me in this case 

I thought Captioning work is very big task for me


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats okay 

See if this thread helps:

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/591192-solved-video-editing-tools-can.html

This one, from the link above, has a free 30-day trial:

http://www.deskshare.com/vem.aspx

And a Tutorial:

http://www.deskshare.com/vem_swf.htm

eddie


----------



## Freezz (Mar 21, 2007)

For it you can try VidLogo. This software can add logo or text to your video. 
http://www.geovid.com/VidLogo/

Hope this helps!


----------

